# Waste ink reset for Canon MX340



## veek (Mar 22, 2013)

Help. I have been spending days trying to find out how to reset the 5B00 error (waste ink). I saw one person on youtube with the fix but it was in Spanish and video was poor quality. Is there anyone who knows how to fix this?:sad:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please see the first 2 videos here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a hope they help


----------

